# Picking up my new car tomorrow, now I'm nervous!



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I'm going to pick up my new (to me) Z4 tomorrow from the dealership, they rang this evening to say that the scratch that we'd agreed they would fix hasn't successfully polished.

They were going to have it resprayed on the forecourt but my mate who's done my cars in the past advised me that this would be single pac lacquer and would most likely dull down within 2 to 3 months as it picks up wash marks etc.

After some negotiation I have agreed a reduction in the price in order to get it resprayed properly myself and hopefully get a higher quality finish.

Now the bit that's ringing in my ears is the bit where the salesman said, "yeah, we've been at it for ages with the compound getting the scratches out" :O

I think a trip to North East Detailing may be in order very quickly after I've had it resprayed!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Blue said:


> Now the bit that's ringing in my ears is the bit where the salesman said, *"yeah, we've been at it for ages with the compound getting the scratches out" *......


Maybe invest in a Paint gauge (PTG) before accepting it?


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

No time, I collect tomorrow unfortunately, I don't think they'll have come close to going through it, but the wing where the scratch is is likely to be in a sorry state, we'll wait and see what it's like when I collect, I'm just praying that it's a clear, bright, sunny day!


----------



## neil-gsi (Apr 6, 2009)

if you are not happy with it walk away,they will want you to buy the car,so tell them to take it away and do the repair properly or you will go else where


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh believe me I'll be quite critical, although some buffer trails I will accept as I'm planning on having a full paintwork correct done properly anyway before lashing on some nice LSP.

I'll report back on how she is once I've collected, I'd normally attack the paintwork myself with my Kestrel but seeing as this is such a nice car I'll be taking it in to get it done properly and just hope to be able to learn a thing or two at the same time!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

let's get real, we all know that the dealer prep can be crap, if we started accepting/rejecting cars based on this we would never buy a new car. Also some dealer prepers do know what they are doing. So long as it doesn't look like it's been dragged through a hedge backward get it bought boot it home then get it detailed in a month or 2


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

You can always sign "subject to independent paint inspection" etc


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Got her!! 

Was a bit of a let down as they had forgotten to service her so I had to wait for an hour and a half whilst they sorted it out, d'oh!

The prep wasn't bad, a little hologramming where it had been compounded, across the bonnet, up the wing etc. but far from the worst that I have seen. 

I'm waiting on NE Detailing giving me a price for a full professional correction and have also got the car booked in for a respray on the front wing next month.

Can't wait to see her looking her best!


----------



## JonnyCJ (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone else had her ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Id rather a perfect car,not having to sort it!


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

Used cars i'm afraid are never perfect. When i bought my used Beemer from BMW i asked for a wing to be repainted as it never matched (silver). To be fair, they agreed and did a great job. Now 6 years later you would never know. Personally i'd have got them to do it. Some BMW bodyshops are very good.


----------



## steanlol (Oct 5, 2008)

Get some pic's up


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

The pics will be up asap guys.

I decided against getting them to spray her as they were going to get a man with a van in to spray her with single stage lacquer on the forecourt and refused to put her into a proper BMW bodyshop to do the work! 

For the sake of losing the car for one day I get a proper respray doe by a professional who has worked for me before and done an absolutely perfect job, I feel much better that way. 

My dad had his solid red Z4 sprayed at the local approved bodyshop and to this day the colour match is perfect so if I'd had the option of a BMW approved bodyshop I wouldn't have said no!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't blame you mate, better the devil you know as they say.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

were you from and were you picking the car up from?


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Fin - from Sunderland and picked the car up from Chester.

As promised, she's back from North East Detailing who have done a great job and here are a few quick phone snaps of the results, I've done a few miles between picking her up and taking these shots though!










Don't try to be arty with a camera phone when you can't make the screen out, it just looks like you can't point it straight! -









Marginally better with the artiness 









As you can see, swirls are no longer an issue 


















She's been fully machine corrected and is wearing Destiny wax, which I'm assured is £500 per pot so I'm quite happy to have that on!

So happy


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Looking good mate! David and the lads have done a great job there. With regards to painting etc am i right in thinking if you have parts resprayed you have to let the paint breath for around 90 days before applying wax etc?
Awesome car btw!
Phil


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks 

Yeah, I believe that they left the wax off the painted panel to allow it to set properly, I know they certainly didn't polish it!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice,

So the cars all done, resprayed, corrected and all nice?

Get yourself over to z4-forum.com mate. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Lovely Z4 mate, and as always cracking work from NE Detailing. Where are you from in Sunderland? Just think I might recognise those wind turbines thats all :wave:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Paul, yeah, all done and looking perfect now, at least as close to perfect as she'll ever be! 

GPS - the turbines are up between Warden Law and Houghton-Le-Spring on a discrete access road that leads to the quarry. It's a hell of a bumpy ride getting up there but worth it for the views!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

looks fab mate, I bet your well pleased, especially now the weathers picked up too so you can put her to good use. enjoy it now:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Should be well pleased with that, lovely motor and some great detailing.


----------

